# MEDICINE BOTTLES 2



## Kim (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Everybody
 I have a pic of some more bottles.  Any help on history or info would be great.

 Pictured left to right
 1. "Davenport Olive Oil Adelaide" embossed on the front. An "A" on the base, Light green

 2. "3viii H.G.F. Glover.M.P.S Pharmasist Wellington N.S.W" On the base "W T Co" "E" "U.S.A" (this still has some medicine it, tastes shocking, only kidding lol)

 3. Plain Aqua bottle with "W.G.H" on the base

 4. Another "W T Co" on the base along with "U.S.A" Clear Glass

 5. Really nice purple colour with "Bishops" on one side and "Citrite of Magnesia" on the other.  On the base looks like a large"A" with a "B" Incorporated on the cross stroke of the A.

 6. "Dr Jaynes Expectorant Philadephia" on the front "Half Dollar" on one side and "Half Size" on the other. The no."23" on the base.

 7. Sheldons, again.  I must have a few of these, sorry about that.

 Regards
 Kim


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Kim, the bottles with WT & C - is Whitall - Tatum & Co - 1857-1935 - so you have quite a range on those, the purple 'Bishops' is Bishop & Co. - San Diego CA 1890-1920, nice color, don't have anything yet on the others. I would like to see how that Bishops would clean up, probably needs tumbling though.


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Kim on #1 have nothing on name but take your chose on bottom marks "A"
 Adams and Company  1861 to 1891
 Agnew and Sons 1854 to 1866
 Arkansa Glass 1958 and forward


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 19, 2004)

Dr.D.JAYNES EXPECTORANT PHILADELPHIA HALF SIZE HALF DOLLAR
 Bottle Manufatcured ca. 1895 (Wilson & Wilson 1971)
 Aqua 6 1/4" x ?  x ?

 (Also Jaynes Balsam, Liniment. and tonic.)


----------



## dbleasby72 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Kim i have just dug out of my back yard a W.G.H bottle and i beleave it is a W.g. Hearne's Bronchitis medicine bottle and i also found two wood's Great Peppermint cure bottles too.

 Here is a link to a page about the W.G.H. brand BOTTLE #3 On your list


 http://trove.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/22419175


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, the post you're responding to is 9 years old and the person who made it hasn't been here since 2006, hope you continue to post with us... Jim


----------

